# Here's a picture of our living room and kitchen area down the hall.



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Our new home in Kelowna:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't seem to fix the spelling errors in the title line but then I'm not using my own computer right now.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Who else lives here in the Kelowna area?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I see space for a tank lol


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Laurie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Laurie looking good.There is a member in Kelowna that does saltwater and has his own you tube channel.His BC Aquaria name is Shift.Maybe he can get you on sometime to tour your fish room.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Very nice! When do I move in? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Very nice! When do I move in? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey drop by anytime your in the area.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Waiting to see a
Pic of the Osaka set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Jousters said:


> Laurie looking good.There is a member in Kelowna that does saltwater and has his own you tube channel.His BC Aquaria name is Shift.Maybe he can get you on sometime to tour your fish room.


 thanks Jody


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Waiting to see a
> Pic of the Osaka set up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Soon very soon


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

Damn, you moved! Congrats.


----------

